# I shall maintain my position 'graindelavoix ' ensemble is prodigeous



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

No comment no thought no words ... only music in the state of the art to the fullest

This new cd of Orazio Vecchi Requiem a 5 + motets proves it darn well, im mindblowen for now i have been listening to this album four time, this is quite good i presumed, have you heard this one?
:tiphat:


----------

